# Regumate vs Marble vs Mare Supplements



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

No, you aren't overreacting, but I suspect you ARE slacking on discipline. A mare in heat shouldn't be allowed to disrespect the "boss", any more than you would a stallion. Way too many of them are smart enough to take advantage of that. No, mares do NOT have a period like women do, nor do they cramp because they don't bleed. Some few (VERY few) have an actual medical problem that should be addressed. Once that is cleared, it's YOUR fault for allowing the behavior.


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

I correct and discipline her the same regardless of whether or not she is in heat. Being in heat gets her no special treatment (not from me anyways).


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Before I give her a supplement, I would try bute. She could be in a lot of pain and be uncomfortable. I don't know if you are male or female, but as a female, I can tell you that ovulating can be very painful. The last thing I want to do is work, or socialize, or anything at all. BUT I DO, with the help of Tylenol and Ibuprofen. 

If the bute doesn't help, I know from experience that Regumate works. But you have to be careful with the stuff. Wear gloves when handling it- If you are female- it can be absorbed through your skin and can have long term effects on your ability to have children, and even send you into early menopause.


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

I have two mares that get very flirty - they aren't at all difficult to handle but they get themselves kicked because of their unwanted advances. The only thing that works 100% is Regumate. 
I've read stuff about marbles that's not all positive so it put me off trying that
A Swedish study a few years ago showed that the herbal type supplements had no effect at all on progesterone levels, the magnesium in them has a calming effect but you might as well buy a magnesium supplement with a guaranteed analysis 
Ovarian tumors can cause mares to be difficult and aggressive


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

I may try Bute; thanks for the advice on handling regumate, I will definitely be careful if I go that route. She is also flirty, but she is separated from geldings so thankfully she doesn't get kicked. 

I love spending time with her and working her; but when she's in heat I feel like the time is spent correcting her and is very unenjoyable for me. It becomes a job. When in heat, I have to do groundwork before I can even comfortably groom her. Normally she relaxes and stretches her back out beautifully on the lunge; but when in heat she's evasive and all eyes on the geldings. I don't ever get the same relaxation and focus out of her. I admit i can manage her, but I would very much like to not deal with her behavior during heat. The BO and farrier have had more trouble than I have during her heat. She tried to kick a lady last time she was in heat and apparently gave the farrier a really hard time. She has never threatened to kick me thus far. If I am overreacting or being a baby about it please speak up! I just feel like if regumate would help without side effects then why not? (Yes I know its pricey).


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Strawberry4Me said:


> Before I give her a supplement, I would try bute. She could be in a lot of pain and be uncomfortable. I don't know if you are male or female, but as a female, I can tell you that ovulating can be very painful. The last thing I want to do is work, or socialize, or anything at all. BUT I DO, with the help of Tylenol and Ibuprofen.
> 
> If the bute doesn't help, I know from experience that Regumate works. But you have to be careful with the stuff. Wear gloves when handling it- If you are female- it can be absorbed through your skin and can have long term effects on your ability to have children, and even send you into early menopause.


I'm female, and the one thing I do know from 40 years of handling and breeding mares is, they are NOT women, nor do their systems work anything like ours. For a mare to have any pain while ovulating would mean there is a physical problem that needs addressed, and THAT is a fairly rare happening. Mostly it's attitude and distraction. They don't WANT to deal with you right now. It's your job to change their minds, and if you don't want to do that, or can't, get a gelding. But please, stop thinking the horse acts human.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

jaydee said:


> I have two mares that get very flirty - they aren't at all difficult to handle but they get themselves kicked because of their unwanted advances. The only thing that works 100% is Regumate.
> I've read stuff about marbles that's not all positive so it put me off trying that
> A Swedish study a few years ago showed that the herbal type supplements had no effect at all on progesterone levels, the magnesium in them has a calming effect but you might as well buy a magnesium supplement with a guaranteed analysis
> Ovarian tumors can cause mares to be difficult and aggressive


Yes, they can. They are, however, fairly rare.


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks again for all the helpful replies!

Point taken, squirrelfood; if I decide I can't handle her being in heat, I will invest in a gelding.


----------



## Cherie (Dec 16, 2010)

Most mares can be managed with good handling. There are definitely a few that do not ride or work as well and show a lot more resistance when in heat. A few are absolutely un-showable.

Any problematic mare should get a thorough work-up by a good reproduction specialist. I would have this exam done while the mare is in a standing heat when she can be cultured. A low-grade infection can cause uterine irritation that shows up in bad behavior. If you ride this mare hard and a lot, it might be worth having a Caslick Suture done. This helps many mares even though they may not be showing any signs of sucking air into their Vaginal tract. I have had Vets that thought a lot of mares periodically sucked air when ridden and it had a profound effect when they were kept sutured.

When showing one of these mares, when all other things have been tried, we usually 'regulate' their heat cycles with Rugumate. It is really nasty (and can be dangerous) for women to handle. Even a tiny bit on your hands will absorb through the skin.

I have used marbles and inserted them myself with no problem at all. They worked perfectly as long as the mare kept them in. Most stayed in a full season. The mare cycled within days of losing one. I used only 1 marble and it was a 1 inch big marble. They have to be absolutely sterile and placed at the end of a heat cycle when the cervix is closing.

Using them in older mares can be problematic, but maiden mares seem to work very well with them. I never had one cause a uterine infection in a young mare and it did keep a persistent CL (Corpus Luteum) on an ovary which keeps them out of heat.

I have known people that fought a performance mare summer after summer and finally gave up and bred them 1 time. Most of them had a drastic change within a week or two of being bred and rode really nice (much slower and quieter) all summer (while PG). They rode better than they had even when they were not in heat before. It had a better effect than getting Progesterone from Regumate. Then, after that first foal, they stayed a lot nicer. All of the mares I have seen such a big change in had gotten worse and worse every year that they were shown. Having one foal turned them into a different horse.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

squirrelfood said:


> I'm female, and the one thing I do know from 40 years of handling and breeding mares is, they are NOT women, nor do their systems work anything like ours. For a mare to have any pain while ovulating would mean there is a physical problem that needs addressed, and THAT is a fairly rare happening. Mostly it's attitude and distraction. They don't WANT to deal with you right now. It's your job to change their minds, and if you don't want to do that, or can't, get a gelding. But please, stop thinking the horse acts human.


Funny, because I have a mare, and I had the VET tell me to try giving her bute when she is in heat, because it CAN make them uncomfortable. She is not out of control when she is in heat anyway, but I will tell you that when I give her bute, she clearly feels much better. There's nothing wrong with her, it's normal. I don't think my horse ACTS as human-- so I would appreciate it if you tried to refrain from being so rude. ACTing as human, and being in pain due to changes in the hormonal structure of the body are two completely different things.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

Here is a good site with some info on mares in heat:
http://www.equisearch.com/uncategorized/managing-heat-cycles-mares/

Note that it states they can be in pain while ovulating. They recommend banamine- I prefer bute, but you can use whatever will work best for your mare.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

Where did I say they never could be? Just that it's pretty rare. I guess not wanting to hear what actual repro vets know makes ME rude? Okayyyyy.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't own a mare, and have not ridden them all that much, but I remember that at heat times, they seemed to react to pressur on the loins as if it caused pain. that would/could translate as pain in the ovaries, no? 
not being human. just being female.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

> I'm female, and the one thing I do know from 40 years of handling and breeding mares is, they are NOT women, nor do their systems work anything like ours. For a mare to have any pain while ovulating would mean there is a physical problem that needs addressed, and THAT is a fairly rare happening.


It doesn't mean there is a physical problem, nor is it rare. It is relatively normal, and just because the ovulation process is painful doesn't mean that I, by any means, think my horse acts human. I am well aware that she is horse. 

I am sorry if I misunderstood, but your post came across as VERY rude. As did your reply to it.


> I guess not wanting to hear what actual repro vets know makes ME rude? Okayyyyy.


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

You win. 40 years of working with repro vets obviously taught me nothing.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

With a know it all attitude like that, its no wonder why you didn't learn anything. I honestly don't care if you think I am right or wrong, I just didn't appreciate you being rude- which you still insist on. Did you go to the link I posted, or just ignore it and get huffy puffy? I really am not the only person that seems to be under the impression that ovulating causes pain... and it seems my vet isn't the only vet or professional that thinks that either. But they might all be wrong. Who knows? Who cares? I was simply trying to suggest options for the OP to help his mare, whether it be a discomfort issue, a mood issue, or a training issue. I don't know. I don't know the mare, so it's hard telling. I could be wrong, and I am okay with that. I find that when I admit that I am wrong, I open my mind and give myself an opportunity to learn. Cool with me! 

Now I am inspired to do more research on the reproductive system of the horse, and I am looking forward to learning something new! So thank you for that! :lol:


----------



## squirrelfood (Mar 29, 2014)

.....oh never mind. If you don't understand, you just don't. Guess you are just too busy trying to cut me down to get it.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

I said thank you! I have been reading so much about the mare's reproductive system and cycle, and its REALLY interesting! I think it's amazing that it is so complex, and how much we have learned and discovered over the past decade. It just blows my mind. Something that seems so simple at first glance, is actually very interesting and VERY complex. I really, honestly, mean it when I Say thank you! I just love reading and learning about new things! I am a sponge, just soaking up the knowledge!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

Certainly the more you read the more you learn the more you understand what makes them tick so can deal with things effectively
Since there's enough evidence that we humans often struggle to control the drive of our hormones it amazes me that we expect a horse that's aim in life is to eat, drink, avoid danger, injure itself and breed is going to do a better job of it!!!
There have been some positive reports in new research using plant oils - like peanut oil instilled into the uterus. A single treatment is said to last about 3 months


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

You can give her wild yams and raspberry leaf. It is a natural calmer for mares.

I use an old cowboy methods in i swear it works. My mare has been a basket case spring-fall for the past two years. She got to the point of being dangerous to ride. Well this year i put a copper pipe in her water bucket. Within a week my mare when from mugging the gelding and trying to possibly kill me, to being a sweet in your pocket mare again. She also stopped bugging the gelding. She is almost constantly in heat in the spring, then in heat every month until next spring so it it a huge improvement. I will see how long its lasts but if it keeps working that pipe will never leave her water.


----------



## Strawberry4Me (Sep 13, 2012)

> Certainly the more you read the more you learn the more you understand what makes them tick so can deal with things effectively
> Since there's enough evidence that we humans often struggle to control the drive of our hormones it amazes me that we expect a horse that's aim in life is to eat, drink, avoid danger, injure itself and breed is going to do a better job of it!!!
> There have been some positive reports in new research using plant oils - like peanut oil instilled into the uterus. A single treatment is said to last about 3 months


I was reading about that!! I wonder if you could learned to do it yourself, how cost effective it would be? I can't imagine peanut oil is overly expensive, so probably the procedure itself is the highest cost. 

So many things to think about! 

Also- glad my mare is only uncomfortable or has a strong heat occasionally. We do have a stallion on the property- who makes eyes at her from his stall across the isle. But surprisingly, she doesn't care much about him.


----------



## swilliams (Mar 18, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. The vet is scheduled to see her Thursday (he's reproductive vet). We are still discussing options; but I will definitely update with what I decide to do. There seems to be a lot for me to learn about mares heat cycles; I will be doing some more research myself!


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

KigerQueen said:


> You can give her wild yams and raspberry leaf. It is a natural calmer for mares.
> 
> I use an old cowboy methods in i swear it works. My mare has been a basket case spring-fall for the past two years. She got to the point of being dangerous to ride. Well this year i put a copper pipe in her water bucket. Within a week my mare when from mugging the gelding and trying to possibly kill me, to being a sweet in your pocket mare again. She also stopped bugging the gelding. She is almost constantly in heat in the spring, then in heat every month until next spring so it it a huge improvement. I will see how long its lasts but if it keeps working that pipe will never leave her water.


I don't know about the yams but research on raspberry leaf (as in Mare Magic) proved that it has no effect on the hormones at all - it's the magnesium levels in it that calm the horse (mare or gelding) and to get a guaranteed amount of magnesium its better to buy it in a product that gives a definite amount per measure


----------

